# ACI 530/530.1 - Building Code Requirements & Specifications for Masonry Structures, 2005



## ipswitch (Jul 6, 2011)

ACI 530/530.1 - Building Code Requirements &amp; Specifications for Masonry Structures, 2005

Is there any place anybody knows of I can get this reference on CD for around $40?


----------



## ipswitch (Jul 11, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> ACI 530/530.1 - Building Code Requirements &amp; Specifications for Masonry Structures, 2005
> Is there any place anybody knows of I can get this reference on CD for around $40?


I was able to obatin one thanks to Eng Boards.


----------



## ipswitch (Jul 11, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> ipswitch said:
> 
> 
> > ACI 530/530.1 - Building Code Requirements &amp; Specifications for Masonry Structures, 2005
> ...


I mean obtain. I'm assuming you can't quick edit your posts after a certain time frame.


----------

